# 
-    ?

----------


## DIR

?    -   ?    ?

----------

15000    460 ?!

----------

(.. ) ,  "",           , ..              .

----------


## DIR

"+"?  ,    ?   :Wow:

----------

.
 ,       .

----------


## pomar

+                     ..   ,   .      ,

----------


## Cetux

> +                     ..   ,   .      ,


+1

    .    ,    ,       ,    ,      ,   ,           .  ,    .

----------


## _1

-  ,           ,

----------


## .

...

----------


## alexstrel

> -  ,           ,


        ?

         .        .     ,      ,                  .   .        
     ,  " ,             ".       .
          ,      .

----------

!     ,    !          , ,   .         .
  -                -  -      -          .    2009   ,      ,    -    83    .  ,    .

----------

,    " "!    +  .

----------


## ..

.   .

----------

-  ,     .          ,      ,               (    )...        ?????      ...   )))).      - 90.        ...         .               .      ..))) ..     ..       )))                150 .      6  ""  200  .    .      +  ,          12000  !!!  !!       3000       ...  ..    ....            ????))))    ????   ,         ...     (   )      ,     ...       !!!

----------

> .   .


     )))))       +  ( ) ,      .                    ....         .....          ,,,,  ????    ))))   +       ...      ....  ...

----------


## .

> .


  -?    ,   ,      ?
     ,        .
     ,      .

----------

> -?    ,   ,      ?
>      ,        .
>      ,      .


 ..       -   " ")))))))))))))))))))))))     ???         )))    -   90%  ... ,  ,  ...   ...

----------


## .

**,            .  -       :Wink: 
       .  ,   ,    .

----------

,     .         ...        ,           ,    ...   ,      ...    ???     ,    .... !!!        ,       ,    +  .   ,     ...

----------


## stas

,   .    (  )   ,    :  ,       //   ,  .

    ,    ,            "".       .

----------


## 1

:Smilie:   ,   ,     ()     . ,   10   +,   ,      "    ,    ..."   . ,      ?   , ,       ?

----------


## AlexJT

K+   ,   ,     ,        2  ,        + +
      ,            .
         ,     ,   +  20 ,       ,    . 
   ,   -    .      "",  .

..    :           , +    ,

----------

> ,   ,     ()     . ,   10   +,   ,      "    ,    ..."   . ,      ?   , ,       ?


  -,      .      +,       .     ,   ..        .            ...             +  .     ,       ....          ,    ..    !!!      .     ,  +     ????    .      -  ,      ..        ....   ....

----------

1 ,     10        +   "    ....    -,      +    ,        )))           .   !!!    ,      ,    ,    ...      - " ???? ????      "       ? (   )     ....         ()    ,      ........

----------


## 1

> 1 ,     10        +   "    ....    -,      +    ,        )))           .   !!!    ,      ,    ,    ...      - " ???? ????      "       ? (   )     ....         ()    ,      ........


,    -.         .   -  ,      .  .     ,        .    .      - -       .     .     . ,     .

----------

> ,    -.         .   -  ,      .  .     ,        .    .      - -       .     .     . ,     .


 ,     ....       ...    ....      ,     - ,                  ,        .

----------


## .

**,  ,     ?   !      ,         :Wink: 
-      ,    .

----------

> **,  ,     ?   !      ,        
> -      ,    .


 ,       !!       ,    .       ...

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ,    .


  :Wow: 
  ,    ?
  ,          (  ,      - ),   ,  . 
     .

----------


## BorisG

> ,       !!       ,    .       ...





> ...                  ,        .


,     ?

  -  ?  ,  ?

    ,       ,   ,  -     .

----------

> ,     ?
> 
>   -  ?  ,  ?
> 
>     ,       ,   ,  -     .


        ???         ,      ,          (       ),             ,    ,     .         ,        .        ,               .   ,              ,     .                ,         .           ,          .

----------


## .

> ,              ,     .


  ,       ?     ?  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ???


 ,    ,      ,        . 
 ,       ,              ,       .




> ,        .


      . 
-              .
  ,         ,      ,   ,    ,   ,    .   




> ,              ,     .


. 
     ,        , ,    ,     ,        , ,    .
    ,   ,  -,      ,  -,       .
    .




> ...


   ,               .

----------

> ,       ?     ?  ?


    ,   ,      ....)))               .   ,      ,        . -    .  ,   ,      .  !!!        ,   .    ...        ,    ,    ....   .       .       ,   .

----------

> ,    ,      ,        . 
>  ,       ,              ,       .
> 
> 
>       . 
> -              .
>   ,         ,      ,   ,    ,   ,    .   
> 
> 
> ...


   ...           . .   -    ,        +  ????  ???? -       ,       ,  + ...   ))      ????       +         ....            ...      .....  ...   ?????            ...    ...
    !!!     ...     ....... ...,     ,    ...
     -     ....  ....     ,    ...            ,       ,    !!!!    ""   ....   (     )

----------

> ,       ?     ?  ?


 -  .      ,     ....   ...

----------


## stas

...          ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,   ,


 ,    ?    ?  , ,     ? , , ?     ? ?       ?



> 


 ,  ,        :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ?    ?  , ,     ? , , ?     ? ?       ?
>  ,  ,


     .       ... ,    ,     .     ...      ,    .

----------

> ...          ,


+1

----------


## stas

> +1


)))))           ,          .

----------


## Nel_1

,       ,      ,   ""    ))))
  ,      .        ,       "",  -   .    , .   , ,        ...        .   , !

.  ,        .

----------


## .

> ...


 ,      :Wink:     ,   ?    ?  ,     ?  :Wink: 
,     . Ÿ -   .

----------

> )))))           ,          .


 )))       ....

----------

> ,         ,   ?    ?  ,     ? 
> ,     . Ÿ -   .


     ???     .       .

----------

> ,       ,      ,   ""    ))))
>   ,      .        ,       "",  -   .    , .   , ,        ...        .   , !
> 
> .  ,        .



    .    ,          .       .        ,       .     ,   :       .         ...         ..         .           ...     .

----------


## .

> ???


  ?                 :Wink: 



> .


    ,     )))

----------

> ?                
>     ,     )))


     .        )))          ,   .          +       ...
     .))   -.     ,   ....    ))))          ...          ,   "" ,   ...  ..

----------


## .

,      .     . 
    ,     ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,       ,     ,   ,     ,  .         -       .      ?   ,  -  ...          .
  +   ...    -  ,   (   +)? , , .

----------

> ,      .     . 
>     ,     ,


    ...       .         !!!

----------

> ,       ,     ,   ,     ,  .         -       .      ?   ,  -  ...          .
>   +   ...    -  ,   (   +)? , , .


  ,     :  .     .   ,             ,    .        ,       ,    ,     (   ).         ..     .                  .   -        ,  , ,    10 .           ))         ,  ... ...               ,     .   100%,            ,   .. ....   ...       ,          ,         .      ...        +     ,    ))))   ...                  ....    ,        (     )      ,    ...
      ,          +  .       +        (       .     )....    .  .    -   ...  ...     +  2            .  -    10   5?   ?   ?         ....

----------

[QUOTE .[/QUOTE]
   ? ? ? ...,    ....

----------

> ...         ,         .      ...        +     ,    ))))   ...                  ...


  -     ,    ,   ...
,       ? -           ,             ( ).       -      .

----------


## .

> .     .


 ,        .        .     .

----------

> ,        .        .     .


   :1.   ""       ?

----------

> -     ,    ,   ...
> ,       ? -           ,             ( ).       -      .



     ..... ...      ,     .          .        .       .         .  .....    ,       ,      .... ...    ,           ...
      .
          ... 
    -. ...      .           .       ,     ?     .   (    )   .....
           .   .      (               ),     ....    !!!!!           ,    .     , .    ....          ..   ....       ...     ,     .  ,    ,      ....  ...

----------


## .

> ?


    ,  , ,     .



> 


     ,    ,    -     .  ,             1      ,            ,    ,   .



> 


      ,    ,       . 
     ,       +,   ,    . ,  ,      .

----------

> ...       .      , ...
> ,  ,      .


  :yes: 

...

,  **,    ''     ?*!*  :Redface:   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  , ,     .
>      ,    ,    -     .  ,             1      ,            ,    ,   .
>       ,    ,       . 
>      ,       +,   ,    . ,  ,      .


        ))))   .        ???          ?   .    ...        ...   .     ,      .    ,  (   )))  )     ..    ..    ????? 

""   ,  , ,     ."""-                 . .           ...    ....

              :  . . 

             1   .      )))   ?       .
 -      !!!!    ,       .!!!!    ????     ????  ....             , ,      ...         ....

----------


## .

> )


    , ** .



> ?


    ,     .       . 



> ...        ...


  ,        , .  -  ,    ? 



> 


       ?     ?        ? ,      -    .           .      ,    .    ,       .



> 1   .


 ,     .



> ....


  ,      ,        - ,            .             .    ,         :Smilie: 



> .


 ,      ,     . .       ,     .



> -      !!


       .                  .
        ,  .       .          :Frown:

----------


## stas

> ?       .


       .

   ,  "  "    20-  - .

----------

> , ** .
>     ,     .       . 
>   ,        , .  -  ,    ? 
>        ?     ?        ? ,      -    .           .      ,    .    ,       .
>  ,     .
>   ,      ,        - ,            .             .    ,        
>  ,      ,     . .       ,     .
> 
>        .                  .
>         ,  .       .


    .......     ,             ????   ????             ,          .... .        !!!!!  !!!!      ))))
    ?????                   ....    ,      .       .    ,        ((((...

----------

> .
> 
>    ,  "  "    20-  - .


      ...   )))        ...        ???   ..

----------

"""""""  . 
   ?        +.  ,       ,       ?
,     .  ""     


, , ...   



 """""



  ,            ))))  .  -...

----------


## stas

,    ,         :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   ,         :Big Grin:

----------

:Smilie:       -    ...
   ""   ,         "".    ,      . ,    -   ,    .

----------

> ,      . ,    -   ,    .


,          -         .             -

----------

,    ,     -   -  .

----------

> ,    ,     -   -  .


 ,        ,  ...    ,     ....      ...

----------

> ,        ,  ...    ,     ....      ...


      (        ).            .                    .
        (,  ,    ).          :Dezl:    .     .             .
            ,          (          )              :EEK!: 
 ,             ,    ,      ,    .
    : ,     ,     .
   , ,  ,

----------

> (        ).            .                    .
>         (,  ,    ).            .     .             .
>             ,          (          )             
>  ,             ,    ,      ,    .
>     : ,     ,     .
>    , ,  ,


           "   "
   1.         
         ,          ()    ,         .
   2.         ,   
            ,          ,     .
   3.        
       ,    ,      ,     (. 3 ... 171  ).      ...
   4.        
      ...    ,  ,   161   ,      . ,        ...
   5.         ,    
            ,          ,     .
   6.           
      ...  1  172    ,  ...         ,         ...
   7.     
      ,      ,       ,  ...      (. 1 . 173  ).
   8.     
      ...  ,       :  ... . 174.1  );             161 ...
   9.   -  ,     () 
      ...    3  161   .    ...  ),       (. 17 . ...   .
  10.   
             ,       ,  .       ...    ...
      ...

----------

.     .     2.       ???                 .        .  ,      ...    ...        .

----------

> .     .     2.       ???                 .        .  ,      ...    ...        .


"  "      .         .
     :    -  . 3  161,     . ,        . 

          \.

----------

> "  "      .         .
>      :    -  . 3  161,     . ,        . 
> 
>           \.


         ...       .      .     (     .      ,             .

----------

> "  "      .         .
>      :    -  . 3  161,     . ,        . 
> 
>           \.


      :     ,       ?         ,         .     1.

----------

> ...       .      .     (     .      ,             .


         ,        .    ,    -  "",    " "  . .

----------

> :     ,       ?         ,         .     1.


  ,           ,    (     ,        ),   ,       (  ,    -   ),         ?
      ,   ...

----------

> ,           ,    (     ,        ),   ,       (  ,    -   ),         ?
>       ,   ...


  ,   )) .             .              (   ),        -      ,      ()          (  )...     -   ,            (    ).      .      . . .  . ... ..     ...     ,   .

----------

> ,   )) .             .              (   ),        -      ,      ()          (  )...     -   ,            (    ).      .      . . .  . ... ..     ...     ,   .


      - " ".         . 74.
           ,    .
    ,         ""  ,           .

----------

> - " ".         . 74.
>            ,    .
>     ,         ""  ,           .


    3  161   :  3.                   ,                 .             .
   1   2  -1.    (, ),       ,  -  ,          ,           (, )   .

                 (, )        . 
   ?
        ...          ???

----------

> 3  161   :  3.                   ,                 .             .
>    1   2  -1.    (, ),       ,  -  ,          ,           (, )   .
> 
>                  (, )        . 
>    ?
>         ...          ???


      3  161
"  ()      ,       ,     , <...>         ()     ."

----------

.    ,    ...       - .    .

----------


## _

+       .       . , , ...   .   ,    .           ,      .       .    .

----------

> +       .       . , , ...   .   ,    .           ,      .       .    .


. . "  "      ? ))

----------

*_*,      ?!   :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...      ?!


 :Wow: 
 ...           :Wink:

----------

> . . "  "      ? ))


        ,     .

----------

> *_*,      ?!


       ?  :Smilie:      ?

----------

> ...


, -,   -    ...
-        ( , ,  ,      )  :Smilie: 
 -,        , ,    .

----------


## _

-   .  , .  ,   .       .

----------

-  - - .
     +,    ,     + 
   -  , c ,

----------

> -  - - .
>      +,    ,     + 
>    -  , c ,


 1:      +,      ?
 2:    ""    ???

 :          ,                .      ?         - "    ,          ,   ".       (    ,    ),  ,       ,       .....    .ru    ..

----------


## alexstrel

,    .

----------


## _

> 1:      +,      ?
>  2:    ""    ???
> 
>  :          ,                .      ?         - "    ,          ,   ".       (    ,    ),  ,       ,       .....    .ru    ..


  .         .

----------


## Andyko

.
        ,         ,     .

----------


## _

,     ...     ,      .     .

----------


## _

:       . .   , .. -   .   ,   .  ... . ,   .        "",       .

----------


## .

*_*,   ,    ?       ?   :Smilie: 
  ,    .         .        ,       (,      ) ,            :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> : ...


 ... 
        ""?
       ,      ,    .

----------


## _

> *_*,   ,    ?       ?  
>   ,    .         .        ,       (,      ) ,


,  ,     .     (  ).   ,      ,      "",   .

----------


## _

> ... 
>         ""?
>        ,      ,    .


  .  3    .

----------


## _

:Smilie:       .      ..     +     -.     .      .     .

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------

> .
>         ,         ,     .


   ,               ,      (   )      .        ,      .   ,          -   .  -     ,     . 
  ,        .

----------


## .

> -


    .    ,         .     .  !           ,  ,             :Wink:

----------

> .    ,         .     .  !           ,  ,


      .       ,  ,   (     )

----------


## stas

> (     )


,       :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

,   .
       ,       .
       ,      .

----------

> ,


       .  ,     ,

----------

,  . -   , -       ( ).         ,   .     .  , !!!  :Smilie: )))

----------

+

----------


## .

> ,   .


  .       -   ,  ,      !     .     ,   ,     :Frown:

----------

> .       -   ,  ,      !     .     ,   ,


            ,   ?       ,              . 
     :     ,     (  )       .        ,    (    ).                 .     -   .      .        -    ,     .     ,   -  ??? 
   ,           ,       .          ,      ,         ,   .       .  -    ,  - .      ,  ,   !!!         +        .      ,   .       ,     : , , () ,  ..

----------

,        ?    +,     . +       ,       .      . +       ,    . ,      +  ,           . 
 +        .       . 
           +,       +   .         =)))     +              (      ,        ).   ,  +  .
   .

----------


## usescrt

> -?    ,   ,      ?
>      ,        .
>      ,      .


 . -     ,   ,    +.        ,  .          .

   ,    1.       . 2.      .

            .

 :     ,      (   ).       "+".

----------


## Tana15

1,5 ,     VIP ,   ,    ,      .

----------


## BorisG

> :     ,      (   ).       "+".


   -    . 
    ,     ,      (     :Wink:  ),   ,    ,      ,  ,   . 
 , ,     ,         ,      .

----------


## usescrt

> , ,     ,         ,      .


,    .       5-10 ,     .     ,     5 ( 10)      ,   "   ,  ...".   ,       "" .

   ,    .

----------

.    ?    ,   ?    ,    ?  ?     ,   ,    ,           . 
  .  .  .

----------


## Andyko

> ,    ?


,   :   ,

----------

.       .            .    .      . =)))

----------

.   - +.   - .
+        .      .

----------


## Andyko

> 


  ,      ,

----------


## usescrt

> .    ?    ,   ?    ,  ** ?


,   - "     ?"  "    ?" -     .

    - "  -             ?".   ?

----------


## .

> .


      ,    ,    ?  :Wink: 



> +        .      .


   -?       ,      ?

----------


## alexstrel

> .    ?    ,   ?    ,    ?  ?     ,   ,    ,           . 
>   .  .  .


                .
      ,       ,       .

----------


## Igrik

-    !!!!  +   ,    ,         !!!     !!! 
,    -  +    -      " "  :Smilie: 
 :Cool:

----------


## BorisG

...
 :Wink:  



> ...  +   ,    ,


 -  ,      . 
       . 
  ,    ,  +,  -    ,    . 
      ,       .
     ,      ...     ,      .

----------


## Igrik

> " ...
>    .."


... :Smilie:  ...     ?       +      ?         " "         ?     ????   ,         ? 

     ,      +  ,          ,   ,   ,    ,      !    ? ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

;

----------

> ;


 :Smilie:        - 1, , , ,   ...   ,    ....   ........ ...   .....

!

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ?


  :Wow: 
    ,   ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> +      ?


  ,        . 




> " "         ?


  -     ,      .
       ,   . 




> ????


  :Wow: 
        ,  ,   ,      .
  , .

[QUOTEIgrik;53172853]  ,         ? [/QUOTE] 
     . 
    ,     . 
     ,  ,      ,  , , ,              .
 ,    ...
   ..   .. 




> ,      +  ,


,     ,     . 
    .        .




> ,   ,   ,


 "**"    .
  ,    ,       . 
      ,     . 
 . 




> ,      !


   . 
          .       ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> -    !!!


   -?    ,     :Wink:

----------

.    .  ?   ?    .        :     .    .   -   . .   .    .      ,      ,  +    .

----------

.      .
 -       ,   ,     ,   -  .
 -   ,       .
  ""   ,     (-   :     ,       ).
 -    ? -  ? (   ).

----------

.         ,       ....    , -   ,     ?    )))    : 1.    ,    (  ) , 2-  -        .    ,    . !!! .   -  .    ,             .      -       .     .)))    .    ,     ,          +  .          .              .     ,   .                ,            .              ,            ,      -   .. .            ,    .??? 
 !!!           ,      ,    -      ,        "   ".    .... ,        ,   .     ,          !!!!!!  ))))   - )))

----------


## Tiroly

.    2007 .   , .    ( 2006 .      ,  ,  )    ,    "" , ( )   "   "      .      ,   ,       ,     .         ,     , ..     .   ,       . -    ,         !   " " ,           ,     -  .     ,     ,      - , ,   (      ,     ""   -   50-   vip-)    "   "   - , ,   ;    ,  , .        ,     ,   ,  .          !....      "" ?      ,         ,    .  ,  ...

----------


## .

> ..     .


  +   ?  :Smilie:          .      ,     ,       .         ,     :Frown:  



> ,   ,  .


  :Wink:

----------


## Tiroly

,   .   .   ,         ,      , ,   .            .

----------

> +   ?          .      ,     ,       .         ,


  ,        2006 ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> , ,


 ..  ,      ,      -    ?  ,          :Smilie: 
,   .              ,   +  
    ,  -      .     .     ,      .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,   .   .   ,         ,      , ,   .            .


-          .        - ?

----------

. 

 -      ,     ,   -.           :   ,   ,  . 

  (   ,    ) -       ,      -  .   .

    ,  1 ,     .  ,        .  ,          .           ,     .

----------

,      :          ,    ,    ,  ,

----------


## alexstrel

> . 
> 
>  -      ,     ,   -.           :   ,   ,  . 
> 
>   (   ,    ) -       ,      -  .   .
> 
>     ,  1 ,     .  ,        .  ,          .           ,     .


, , ...

----------

> . 
> 
>  -      ,     ,   -.           :   ,   ,  . 
> 
>   (   ,    ) -       ,      -  .   .
> 
>     ,  1 ,     .  ,        .  ,          .           ,     .


   .  ,    ,   .       ,      .    -  ,    ,      .      ,    ,     !!! 
  ,    ,    - .       ,   .           .      ,         .       ,     - , ,    .    ,    .   ,    .   .    ,   (   )      .        .     ,   .        ""    .               ,   .      .        .       .    ,     .      -

----------

.        - .    .   -    . , .  .       ,   ,    - .          ,      .                   . ,       ,                 ,     1993 ,    ,    -  ,        - .    ,    .    ,   .      ,            ,         ,            .     "   " -   :          .  .    ,  .

----------

> .        - .    .   -    . , .  .       ,   ,    - .          ,      .                   . ,       ,                 ,     1993 ,    ,    -  ,        - .    ,    .    ,   .      ,            ,         ,            .     "   " -   :          .  .    ,  .


  ? 1.      1993 ? 2.        ?       ,       ()    .      ,           .        .        ,       .    -  ,  .     -         !!!  .

----------

-  ,    -    ,  . , , .      -      ( ,  ),   - ,          , ..       .     : , -,     , -,        ,        -    ,           .       . ,     -    ?   , ,   ?

----------

,      93 ,      "",      ,          -  ,  .    ,                .    .            -.  .   ,   ,     ""  .      .      ,    .... ....    ...

----------


## 2

2- ?  ?

----------


## Tana15

*2*         ,       3      .     vip ,      .

----------


## coa-cuki

,          , ,   -,       }:->

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------

> ,          , ,   -,       }:->


    ,      !!!

----------


## p

.   .
   ,      .            ,     -  ,              .
  ,      ,    .

        ,     




> ,  , ,     .
>      ,    ,    -     .  ,             1      ,            ,    ,   .
>       ,    ,       . 
>      ,       +,   ,    . ,  ,      .


,  ,     . ,     ,     1 ,   ,  .   -  ,         1 ,   .         ,         .

 ,  , 1  10.0,      ,      . ,   ,    .     ,     -      .       ,      .?

-   -     - ,   -,  :   ,       (-   :Smilie: ),    ,    .    ,   .          ,  ,     .

        ,     .

----------

.   ,      !!  .     , ,      .  ,        ,    )))        ???            .           ???  ,      ....
+1   .

----------


## Serdukova_T

"         ,    " =  - ..   ,   , ,      -?!     ,       +  ,          "     "....      +,    , ?????????

----------


## .

> ,


    .             :Wink:       (  ),

----------


## coa-cuki

> ,       +  ,          "     "....


      .    ,     ,  , -, .                  ,      ,         ^__^

  ,       .  ,     ,   ,      .  ,      -    ,    ,     java-script,      .  ,        ,   ,     ,  ,    .   ,           .

----------

> .    ,     ,  , -, .                  ,      ,         ^__^
> 
>   ,       .  ,     ,   ,      .  ,      -    ,    ,     java-script,      .  ,        ,   ,     ,  ,    .   ,           .


!!!

----------

,     , ,     ? ,   ,      ,   ?       ,  3    . 
 ,    ,    -   .         (   ?)?    ,    100% ,    ?      -   ,    ?

----------

,    ,   . ,      ,         ,       ,   ,      (       ,   ).      ,   +        ,   ,   "" ,    ,     Windows,          .

   ,        .         ,    .

----------

> ,    ,   . ,      ,         ,       ,   ,      (       ,   ).


          ,      ,   ,     .    - ?



> ,   +        ,   ,   "" ,    ,     Windows,          .


"".       ?

----------

-    ,      ,          ,         .              ,        .          nokia 3110  opera mini,      ,   ,          .

 ""           ,     .

----------


## del-finchik

, ...
  +        ,         .

----------


## -1

> +       ,         .


.  - ,     .        -   .  .  - .  - .     . 
.   - 1,  - 2...... -

----------

:       -        ,  ,    ,    " ",    ?

----------

> :       -        ,  ,    ,    " ",    ?


    ?     ???        ..... ,     ,        ..     ,       "    " "

----------

> .  - ,     .        -   .  .  - .  - .     . 
> .   - 1,  - 2...... -


!!!!   !     !           )))  :  ""(   ) -!!!    !!!! ,        -    )))   :...,   ..

----------


## .

**,   , -  ,    ...      ,   ,  ?  :Wink:

----------


## -1

> 


  :Wink: 



> :  ""(   ) -!!!    !!!! ,        -    ))


   ,    



> **


  2- __.
*     ,      .*()

PS.     ...

----------


## -1

> ...


 :Hmm:         (    )        -     :Smilie: 
    ,           (  . ).   ,   " " -  ,       .  ,  ,       -      (). :Wink: 

    .  :Frown:        ....

----------


## .

.         :Smilie:

----------

> (    )        -    
>     ,           (  . ).   ,   " " -  ,       .  ,  ,       -      ().
> 
>     .        ....


  .        ,           .      ,     .         .   ,         ,      . 
     ,         ,       . .....   2008        20000 ( . )     .    80%.      ,   ,     ,  20  .            .

----------


## south69

))

  .           . -, ,  . :Redface: 

           .
     .,      .
     ,  +         :Redface: 

    ,     ..   ..

----------


## -1

> ,     .


  :yes: 





> .   ,         ,      .


no commens





> ,       .


  :Wink: 




> 2008        20000

----------


## -1

:Hmm:     .          . .....  .....    "".... .... - .....
     .... ....     .....
(    )
   -   ,      ..... :Confused:

----------

> .          . .....  .....    "".... .... - .....
>      .... ....     .....
> (    )
>    -   ,      .....


.   .  )))  ,    ...
 ,   ,      !!!        !!! ,     ,     -,       200 ....           ....
        ,     )))              ,     ....   ,    ,     (   )   ,   !!!

----------


## -1

> 


  -     :Wink: 





> 200


 :Wink: 
*   *....  -....       500   :Frown:  ....         300  :yes: 





> 


 -    :yes: 





> 


 ,  ,   ,   :Wink: 





> 


 ....  ,     :yes: 





> !!!


  :Speaking:

----------

> .,


   ,       ?     ,         ,    .    ,  ,   ,       ,    ?

----------

> -    ,      ,          ,


... 
  "        ,    ,   . ,      ,         ,       ,   ,     "
, ,  -      ?   , ..,   .     "   " -      ?     ,      /  ?






> .


   -       .




> ,        .          nokia 3110  opera mini,      ,   ,


?      1.8    128x160 ?   ?





> .


    ,   :
-    ;
-    .
    ,  .




> ""           ,     .


,   ...



> +        ,   ,   "" ,    ,     Windows,


         :       ?

 :    ,  ,    ,    ,             ...

----------

"         :       ?"
  ,      (),     ,      .     ,    .
        ""(  ,      ),        - . 
 ,       !!!

----------


## south69

,          
-,   ,         ??         -  "  "?..      -      
       ..        ,   ,   ))

----------


## .

**,                :Wink:      ,    ,    ,   . 
      ,    . 


> ,   ,       ,    ?


  !        !   ,       :Wink:   , ,   .         . 
          ?     "" ?   - ?

----------


## -1

*.*,  :Hmm:          ,       :yes: 
 ,   ,  182      .





> ,    .


 :Hmm:  2,4    9   ..... 200 .....     -      .

   .   - ?
-      ,       .
  ? 
1.  .
2.  
3.   
4.     .

       .4,  .2  3     . 1.
     ,   . 1    2  3   . 4.

          1.         .

 +        ....

    ? -  .4 

     .

   ,      ,   ,    . 3  4 (  ) +  .....

     .....           .. ....

    -  /     .        :yes:

----------

"    -  /     .       "

      .  ,      +      ,   ,  -,   ,       ,     . 
 - ,     -1,    ...
   !!! 

..  "" :   (     ,      )     ,     ,      .       ().
    ,    .         ,    ,    ,      ,   ....  -1  (    )   .       ,     ....

----------


## -1

> .


    . +     (     300 000) ,     . 
  . ,        (  ).  ,          ,   .   ,  ,     ,   .
    1  2- .      .
 , ,  ,    VIP  .
    ""   "+"    3-5 .  .....     +     "" .

----------

> . +     (     300 000) ,     . 
>   . ,        (  ).  ,          ,   .   ,  ,     ,   .
>     1  2- .      .
>  , ,  ,    VIP  .
>     ""   "+"    3-5 .  .....     +     "" .


  ,      " " ,   .

----------

> "         :       ?"
>   ,      (),     ,      .     ,    .
>         ""(  ,      ),        - . 
>  ,       !!!


.  :       . ,     -       ?

     .

 ,         ,       ,    .

 ,          ,  " +        ,   ,   "" ,    ,     Windows,          ":
-    -      ,  ..   ;
-  ""  -           ;
-      -   ;
-   Windows - +   ,   BIOS ,       .    ; 
-          -    ,     .

 ,    "   ".      ,      . 

     .     :         ,    ,      .

----------


## -1

> ,      " " ,   .


    "   "     /,  1-2 ,    ,   .

----------

",        (  )."
    .      1000   ...     ....
  ,     .? 
            .      ,    ,    ...    28   -   !!!    !!!     ,   ,    ,    "   ",     28 .  28?             ...       ,     ...       ,      ,     .
     ..     ...     ,      ...
  ,   ....

----------


## -1

> .      1000   ...     ....


  :Wink: 





> 28 .


     .  + !





> 


   ,        1/2   ,   / .

----------

"     .     :         ,    ,      . "

 :   ,     + ,   ,   ...   ????      ...    +   ,       ,       ..     .           ..   +    ..  .., ,  ....     ,   .    ,     .    ..   ,   ...    .       . ,    ,      ,   . ...

----------

,      




> ,     , ,     ? ,   ,      ,   ?       ,  3    .


 ""         .

    ,            ,          . 

         ,                .

,        ,   ,          .

----------

> "   "     /,  1-2 ,    ,   .


        +,        ,

----------


## -1

> ,


  .     ( )   +  ( , )      ..   . +      (         ).

----------

> .     ( )   +  ( , )      ..   . +      (         ).


,   ,      ,     .   ,  -       +  ?       ,     ,   ,      ,          +,       .

----------


## -1

> +





> .


 189. +
         (   ,     +)   ,        +15 .

....          ()    :yes:

----------

> 189. +
>          (   ,     +)   ,        +15 .
> 
> ....          ()


    ,  ,    ,    +      ?

----------

> ,  ,    ,    +      ?


, ,    189

----------


## -1

> ,    +      ?






> ,      ,   ,    . 3  4 (  ) +  .....


  :yes:

----------

> "     .     :         ,    ,      . "
> 
>  :   ,     + ,   ,   ...   ????      ...    +   ,       ,       ..     .


  ...
 +:



> 227. 
> 
> 1.           ,


    ?  ,   ?




> ..


  -  ?    ,             ?




> ,    ,      ,   . ...


    .      .

----------

> ,      
> 
> 
> 
>  ""         .
> 
>     ,            ,          .


    .     :


> ,    ,   . ,      ,         ,       ,   ,


      .   : ,      ...




> ,                .


.               -   .




> ,        ,   ,          .


"** " -  ?

----------

@  -  ?    ,             ?@

  .     ,  ,    ,     ,    ,   .....     ...     .

----------

> @  -  ?    ,             ?@
> 
>   .     ,  ,    ,     ,    ,   .....     ...     .


..        ?  .

----------

-

----------


## -1

> 


  :Big Grin:   ,   ,       :Wink: 





> 


  :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,


 




>

----------


## .

**,  -    :Wink:  **  
  -    ,   .      :Wink:

----------


## +

> ,   .    ,     .    ..   ,   ...    .       . ,    ,      ,   . ...


2   - ,      ?!
 , ,    !

      . .        +. ..       -       . "  ", "   "  ..     +    .

,        ( ,    )   ,      (  -  - )       ,         !  :Smilie: 

,  ,      -         .  ""    !  :Smilie:  

2  -     - ,         !  :Smilie:        -    ()?!  :Smilie:

----------


## -1

> -         .


....   ,     189    -.





> ""    !


  1 .....    .....   ,        10     ....    :Wink: 





> ()?!


    .    -       "   "    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## south69

-  

      )))  :Wow: 
    -  +
     - ,        ..   +    ,     ,     ..
           !!! :Wow: 

   .. ..         ..

 )))

----------

.      ,     ..   .           (     ).
 ,  ,  ""  .  ...
  ,    ,    ...      ,   .
 .        800   10  ....      250...   ,       +.  .... ,  . ,      ,    . 
   ..... ....    +   ,        ...       +....

----------


## .

**,   ,          ,     :Wink: 
     ,  .

----------

